# Need help in Benidorm



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

Can anyone advise me to finding someone to help with a water pump problem in Benidorm.
I have a Shurflo Trail King 7and it's packed up, it runs but doesn't pump water, it seems like the diaphram has gone. I need some help to find where I may get a replacement parts or new pump and ideally someone locally to fit it.
Regards


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look here
chapter


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Can anyone advise me to finding someone to help with a water pump problem in Benidorm.
> I have a Shurflo Trail King 7and it's packed up, it runs but doesn't pump water, it seems like the diaphram has gone. I need some help to find where I may get a replacement parts or new pump and ideally someone locally to fit it.
> Regards


Last time i was in Benidorm there was a dutchman that had opened a caravan/motorhome acc. shop directly opposite El Raco campsite on the Av. dr Severo Ochoa 19 not far from Benidorm Palace.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

there is also a camper shop in Albir at the first roundabout, I,m currently on Camping La Torretta next to Benidorm Palace and at the bottom of the site on the school side there is a guy on holiday that does camper and caravan repairs, i dont know his name but hes in a caravan opposite the toilet block and has a Pajero


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Try Caravanas Cruz at Elche. They are on the round about where the Dolores Rd joins the Elche ring road so easy to find. They have a large shop and are reasonable distance from you. Caravanas Murcia would definately be able to help but are further away. The contact there who speaks english is Jurgen (ask for george)a nice german chap but they are at Las torres de cotillas near Murcia on the N340 north of Murcia not in the village


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

You could also try the local boat chandlers, they often stock similar parts to motorhomes.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There is a British person who runs a mobile repair business from Benidorm. He is well known on the Villasol site in Benidorm. I can't remember his name but ask around at your campsite. He might even have an advert up in your site shop or reception area.


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

sideways said:


> there is also a camper shop in Albir at the first roundabout, I,m currently on Camping La Torretta next to Benidorm Palace and at the bottom of the site on the school side there is a guy on holiday that does camper and caravan repairs, i dont know his name but hes in a caravan opposite the toilet block and has a Pajero


 i think his name is neville,he knows the job inside out.


----------

